# UK & Australian Electrician Sites



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Please realize this is mostly a US site (NEC--National Electrical Code)not British (BS--British Standard). There are UK & Australian electrician sites that may be more helpful to you.
https://talk.electricianforum.co.uk/
https://www.electriciansforums.co.uk/
http://www.phased.com.au/index.php


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

How about CEC, Canadian Electrical Code 2018.
You know we're here.


Tim


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

canbug said:


> How about CEC, Canadian Electrical Code 2018.
> You know we're here.
> 
> 
> Tim


I wasn't trying to ignore you, but, this was for everyone that has a British system that signs up here. The CEC is a lot closer to the NEC than the BS 17th edition. Is there a CEC electricians site?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Just wanted to make sure you know we are keeping an eye on you guys.
LOL.


Tim.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

hyg...
https://www.electrical-contractor.n...orums/3/1/Canadian_Electrical_Code_Topic.html


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

canbug said:


> Just wanted to make sure you know we are keeping an eye on you guys.
> LOL.
> 
> 
> Tim.


Well, you've been warned about AFCIs. :biggrin:


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Ya, extension cords across the floor for a heater, trying to keep the wife warm.


Tim.


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

canbug said:


> Ya, extension cords across the floor for a heater, trying to keep the wife warm.
> 
> 
> Tim.


Canbug, I like your airfield lighting patch panel. One of the neater ones I've seen.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks, it's only 4 years old. We did a second building the same way and the engineers screwed up the underground pipe runs so it isn't as nice. I pointed out the mistake but they couldn't see it until the wire was pulled in. Then the AH HA moment.


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

canbug said:


> Thanks, it's only 4 years old. We did a second building the same way and the engineers screwed up the underground pipe runs so it isn't as nice. I pointed out the mistake but they couldn't see it until the wire was pulled in. Then the AH HA moment.


Consulting engineers are good at that.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

cmdr_suds said:


> Consulting engineers are good at that.


we've always had a saying in our shop.

If you want the job done right hire an electrician, If you want it totally F####d up hire an engineer

dont get me wrong there are some good engineers out there but the ones we've had experience with could barely engineer a way to wipe their own arse let alone design a good system!


----------

